# How to use etherape in FreeBsd



## mrroy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm new in freebsd. Actually i'm just install freebsd and add pkg etherape. Anyone can help me how to use etherape? 2nd problem is in my network always jammed and conjest with the unnesscary traffic and broadcast. can help me how to kill or make isolate that source of traffic?Coz i want my network stable. tq very much


----------

